# Cooking...hehehe...



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

At the risk of offending the more serious of our bretheran, I just took a toddle to search. And there I found, cooking everything from artichokes, to cooking zucchinis. Cooking pumpkin, cooking mushrooms, cooking cabbage, carbohydrates and quiche. Cooking parsnip, peas and pate. 

But I also found cooking knives. Now, I have never cooked a knife, I feel it is a little beyond me. How does one do this. How does one tenderise. How does one serve a cooked knife. Does one involve ones self with a side dish of boiled fork, tea(spoons), perhaps a light dressing of toothpicks. 

How does one eat it. One might assume this is a careful, rather delicate matter. Like those shockingly poisonous fish in Japan. Could I suggest it may be even more difficult, more challenging, perhaps even more foolhardy. Is a finger bowl required, or does one just drip into a tray like affair. I would appreciate any and all answers. I would hate to miss out on any future trends. Thank you in anticipation. Kindest regards, Diane. ;Þ


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

well, it depends on the knife. If it a Henckel or Whustoff, i would think a nice Sauerbrauten style would be lovely. With a Global, perhaps sushi? For the wine, hmmm, something with a nice biting cutting edge to it.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

but only in certain Casinos in Las Vegas or traveling circus's. Then I believe it has to be connected to a personality quirk involving eating knives exibitionism. 

Some sort of new Cutting Edge cuisine?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'm still figuring out how to stew pots.

April


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I don't want to be demeaning or come off as a know-it-all, but I think everyone knows that a knife must be brined before cooking. Anything but poaching or steaming will make a fork chewy.
I'm trying to find a fast, slow cooker.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Stewing a pot. I never thought of that. Cooking becomes more complex by the day. And brining the side fork, Jean will approve of that. In the meantime I am wrestling with a baking oven, though I should more be modest I suppose with a baking tray. I know about baking dinners, muffins and so on. But this is a new sphere for me and I am a little nervous.


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

A chef I used to work for in a hotel banned the listening of all radios in the kitchens(there were three in this hotel). It was actually the general managers rule. Well, one cook refused to obey that rule. He would hide the radio in a box. Well, of course the chef found it. He put it on a sheet pan and roasted it in a convection oven. It got nice and melted and of course was nonfunctioning. After it had cooled, he put it back in the same box with a note. "don't think I don't know what is going on , I know more than you think, signed Chef" 

The chef never said a word to the cook, and the cook never said a word to the chef. But, he stopped playing the radio. 

My questions is, what would be the proper wine to serve with roasted radio?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I want to see someone eat that knife! 

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Roasted radio. Hummm. I wobble between a strong deep red, or a light and acidic white. A good mouth stripper either way. Halved lemons would be good, so one can spit the the pips at the waiter, or one can save them in ones cheek, and machine gun the Chef. I find with roasted radios the carving is the most difficult part of the proceedings. I mean, it might be a small radio, with only four batteries to go around. Thats fine for two, an intimate dinner. But I do think for a table of six one should advise at least a ghetto blaster. Larger numbers? Well maybe that is home theatre material. I have never done anything that large.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

OK I see where this thread is headed and I like it. So anyone ever thought about roasted radiator with a small bowl of calcium deposits on the side. I mean how would you cut this thing? I guess you could have the waiter standing there with a cutting torch and heavy leather gloves with his torch firey hot to slice off a piece. Oooops got to have a sauce for the base of this dish, hummm lets see what about burnt motor oil with a red wine reduction with shallottes and maybe some herbs thrown in. Ouch this stuff would give Godzilla heartburn!


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Aha CR. You have it in a nutshell. I prefer the purer oils, Caltex is nice. The used oils certainly give more flavour, but are sometimes too strong, for the more delicate dishes, like peas and beans in radiator water, you may appreciate the lighter taste. And they don't go 'gummy'. Of course, if you are baking the radiator itself, used oil is of great benefit.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry for the brief reply, I had to turn the sump steaks. They are looking very good, even if I say so m'solf. Brake fluid prawns are positively glowing, and the exhaust smoked salmon is on the rise. We are hopeful of a fine dinner.


----------



## greasechef (May 20, 2006)

I must admit that I enjoy a good ham radio from time to time. Pigs will eat anything, certainly true in this case. Baked Alaska makes a nice Dessert, but it is just so big!

As for cooking knives, I do not believe that they can be properly tenderized. Found a few photos of happy diners though.









Eating with friends. Bugs me when everyone orders the same thing.









That last bite is a B***H to get down.









I hate it when people stuff their mouth full of knife.









Kids menu...


----------



## thebiggerbopper (May 15, 2006)

Hey Grease, I have an old Ham Radio here and was wondering what to do with it. Now I know. LOL :lol:


----------

